# Help!!!!



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey guys i am trying to trap fox, ****, and yotes i dont know really what to do so i need ur help i have the traps and everything i just dont know where to put them what lures and baits to use and everything else..all u old timers need to help me out

thanks :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer: :beer: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Look on www.thunderbucks.com in the trapping forum. I've posted a lot about trapping in a thread called "Somebody teach me trapping." I'm a moderator there and am on that site a lot more. Not knocking this site or anything. I love this site, I'm just there more and can help you better there.
:beer:


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

sorry man i cant start a new account there so could ya just tell me here. anyone else here please help!!!


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a good site to get info from. You don't have to sign up or anything. It's http://www.traps4kids.com/home.html
I hope this helps you out. If not, just ask and I'll see what I can do...


----------



## duckster34 (Dec 4, 2005)

hey huntrapper, maybe i can help you out a little. what kind of terrain are you trapping? woods, farm land, water? what kind of traps are you using, conibears, foot hold, snares?
lets start with lure, i use o'gormans lure only. i have had alot of success with them. any of their lures are great to use on land or where ever. they are animal specific lures both they work on all animals

land sets:flat sets-dirt hole sets-scent post sets
you can set the flat and the dirt hole about the same way. i use the dirt hole set the most.drive a piece of conduit pipe in the ground for your dirt hole with some kind of backing to keep the animal from coming in from behind your trap. dig a hole the size of your trap, in the bottom of the hole dig down a little so you have a hole big enough to drive your stake in and place the chain so it's under your trap. cover it with dirt and then bed your trap with the pan cover in place(we will get to the pan covers in a minute)pack dirt around your trap so it does not pivot or rock. if does the animal will dig it up cause it senses something out of place. i move my trap out 8inches from the dirt hole and 6inches to the right to the center of the pan works great for me. now sift dirt over your trap anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 dirt over the trap and make sure it's smooth. then place your lure in the dirt hole after you remove the pipe of course. the flay set is kind'a the same way just use your backing instead of a dirt hole.

scent post:use the post to put scent on like a call lure or some kind of gland lure to intice the sexual side of the animal or urine to arouse the territory instinct's set the trap around the post 1 or maybe 2 traps will work good. set them out from the post a little like the 8 inche trick we talked about earlier.

water trappingn these you don't have to cover the trap. set it in shallow water for *****. find a stump or tree or cypress knot smear on some lure and set the trap between it and the land. you can set traps on the ends of logs crossing over the water from one side to the other. place stepping sticks on one side and the other of your trap so the animal steps directly on your pan. for beaver you can set on dams. make a little break in the dam so the water runs over and place your trap right in the break under the water the beaver will come to repaur the spot and you got him.

conibears and snareslace these in trails leading from one spot to the other. around water find the trails and place them there. beaver or otter slides work great with coni's or snares these are the areas they use to enter the water. they will slide right into the coni or the snare. 
conibear trap are a killing trap: they have to be staked on both sides to keep then from tipping over when the animal goes into the kill zone. the snares are set at different heights for what animal you are trying to catch. around slides set them close to the ground 2 to 3 inches high. trails set them 6-8 inches high for **** and fox and 10-12 inches high for yotes. no scent is used in trail sets, just catch them moving from one area to another.
snares are also killing trapsunless they have a stop on them to keep then from sliding all the way down arond the animals neck, they can be order from the manufactorer like this
) set them like i said above. but you can set these around fields on farm land, fence rows, etc. you can make bait stations useing snares also. the best way i have found is to find a field with broom sage in it drive into the field make trails with the tires of your vehicle use the same ones over and over.start on one end drive into the field a good ways and drive around and around making a big circle place your bait in the circle then drive out the other side, you can maake several trails leading in and out from here. place snares in the trails, cause the animals will use the same trails you do to come into the station. when you go in don't forget to move the snares so they don't get messed up. then you are set.(one last note you need to use a #9 wire attached to your stake to hang the snare from so you can position the snare at the right height, most snares come with a whammy to slide over the #9 wire to hang the snare)

pan covers: use screen wire for pan coverslike the stuff they use on strom doors or screen doors, cut them to the size of your traps with a knotch cut in the back to fit over the dog of your trap. clean with baking soda boil them and let dry put them into a zip-lock bag to keep clean. use a new one at each set and after ever catch.

chains: i use 6 to 8 feet of straight link chain on ever trap. so they can't jack a stake. with a 30 inch stake with a flat washer welded to the top. clean these in boiling water with red-devil lye to clean just the top 8-10 inches of the stake. use the same stakes for snares and conibears.

cleaning traps: i clean all my traps with boiling water and red-devil lye it gets all the dirt and old wax off the traps. let them air dry then dye them and then wax them and then put them into a clean container to keep the scent off them.

now lets talk about where to set traps: field sets look for breaks in crops like between corn and peanuts or corn and wheat
or between two different crops(whatever the kind) at the end of field roads around hay bales or any kind of out crop into the field that looks attractive. irrigation tire tracks makes a good place to set snares. look for tracks around fields this will help you find out where they are using and set there. trail sets we have talked about also slides and water trapping so you should be ready to go now.

last note: don't forget to use good backing's and guide sticks to guide the animal into the kill area, keep everything clean and scent free. don't use your gloves to put out bait or lure and you should have some success. it takes alot of hard work and long hours to have a great trap line, nothing comes easy put some work into it and reap the rewards. contact me @ [email protected] if you need more clarification on some of this stuff. GOOD LUCK


----------

